# An evening out in Dubai?



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I am just wondering whether this would be of interest, or of use, particularly to those who are about to move to Dubai. It would be an opportunity to meet a few peole and pick the brains of those of us who have been here a while.

Can you post to let me know your interest please?

Thanks


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I would certainly welcome an evening to meet up with people and gain as much info as possibe.

I should be over very early May


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

A wonderful idea!!! In my part of Spain, we have a club called "The Newcomers Club" to welcome expats to Spain, explain a little about life, the culture and language of Spain. Its extremely popular!!

Could we give some thought to this idea for those new to Dubai? I'm finding I'm spending hours trawling the internet to try and find out as much as possible before I move over but getting bogged down by endless websites offering conflicting advice!! It would be great to hear of recommendations/experiences from those who have lived and worked in Dubai for sometime.

Count me in for a meet up!


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

I won't be there for a while, but I am keen !


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> A wonderful idea!!! In my part of Spain, we have a club called "The Newcomers Club" to welcome expats to Spain, explain a little about life, the culture and language of Spain. Its extremely popular!!
> 
> Could we give some thought to this idea for those new to Dubai? I'm finding I'm spending hours trawling the internet to try and find out as much as possible before I move over but getting bogged down by endless websites offering conflicting advice!! It would be great to hear of recommendations/experiences from those who have lived and worked in Dubai for sometime.
> 
> Count me in for a meet up!


Sounds like a good idea. 

When I get a chance I think I'll expand the stickys at the top of the board to include some more general information about Dubai life, culture, activities, good & bad points etc.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

I'll come, I have alot to learn ....


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

Yes please! That would be great. I arrive on 10th April (plus I'm curious about you ladies who have been so helpful, it would be nice to meet you all  )


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Geordie Armani said:


> I'll come, I have alot to learn ....


PMSL!!!!!!


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

at least someone noticed it !


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I just thought you posted on the wrong thread


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

ha ha ha ha !


----------



## Roadster (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi,

I think it's a great idea and would love to come along!

Not sure when we are moving over as yet but if it's a regular thing we would defo be interested!

Cheers

Sharon


----------



## Sir Tristram (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm keen, will they serve fresh hay ?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Sir Tristram said:


> I'm keen, will they serve fresh hay ?


----------



## EMAD75 (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi there, 
Recently joined the forum as my husband and I are planning to move to Dubai in May.

I think it's a great idea for all of us who'll have just arrived! So definitely would come along!
Thanks!


----------



## Iain1024 (Mar 13, 2008)

I think it is an awsome idea, count me in....


----------



## desertengineer (Mar 13, 2008)

Great Idea.. ! 
Thats what I was telling


----------



## jobsright (Dec 29, 2007)

Evening out sounds great. I am actually going to Abu Dhabi...any body from there?
Cheers


----------



## Osh (Mar 9, 2008)

I won't be there for a couple of months but am certainly very keen for the next one you have


----------



## AllanAUST (Feb 18, 2008)

*Coming in April*

I would love the opportunity to catch up and meet people when I am next over there (approx second week of April - might be a little soon) - it would also be nice to be able to pick ones brains face to face! 

Kind regards
Allan


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

it will have to be towards the end of the month for me, husband away etc now for a couple of weeks


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi, I am also very interested. Am moving out there early May (although will be over April 28th for a few days to find an apartment).

Please keep me posted, as I have a lot to learn still!


----------



## hhargrave (Mar 31, 2008)

I am relatively new to the UAE and would welcome an opportunity to meet people that are new to the area!


----------



## kelly1814 (Mar 31, 2008)

Count me in! I'll be arriving at the end of May.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

Yay! I would love to meet some newbies!

x Jon


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Jonathan you are a newbie yourself!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

er... yes?! isn't this an open invite?


----------



## AllanAUST (Feb 18, 2008)

*Coming in May*

Ladies and Gents - thinking dates - Forgive me moderators - but would anyone be interested in meeting up on May 7th or 8th at a location to be agreed - I will be at the intercontinental Dubai Festival City - and have the means to travel!

cheers


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Allen

I am thinking of a first meet at towards the end of April poss Weds 23rd - TBC!), but another one at the end of May. I just have to think of a central venue that everyone can find and get to.


----------



## canadianexpat (Feb 24, 2008)

23rd sounds good! I get into Dubai on the 16th and my first day is the 20th, good timing!!


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

I arrive in four days!!!! I am SOOO excited  I will definitely be around for both of those dates, count me in!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The date is Wednesday 23rd April. Venue to be confirmed.


----------



## Equus08 (Feb 29, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> The date is Wednesday 23rd April. Venue to be confirmed.


Is everyone invited?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Yes - everyone nice is invited


----------



## Osh (Mar 9, 2008)

raincheck for me please...will still be in Oz


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

so whts up??


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Ok folks, depending on responses I am thinking of reserving a couple of tables at the Irish Village for Wednesday 23rd April. 7.30pm onwards.

Can I have an idea of numbers please? i.e. let me know if you plan on coming along.

Thanks

-


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Elphaba,

Being a newbie to Dubai, is it possible you can provide directions from Jebel Ali FZ please? I'll be coming straight from work.

Thank you!


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

I'll come!



Elphaba said:


> Ok folks, depending on responses I am thinking of reserving a couple of tables at the Irish Village for Wednesday 23rd April. 7.30pm onwards.
> 
> Can I have an idea of numbers please? i.e. let me know if you plan on coming along.
> 
> ...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Elphaba,
> 
> Being a newbie to Dubai, is it possible you can provide directions from Jebel Ali FZ please? I'll be coming straight from work.
> 
> Thank you!


Will you be driving then? It's a long way.

Straight along SZR heading towards Deira/Airport, take Maktoum Bridge. At clocktower roundabout turn right. Head towards airport. After teh second set of lights look out for a slip road on the right signposted Garhoud - take a right here. Then take the second turning right. As you drive along you will see IV on your left - parking opposite.


-


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks, Elphaba. Yes, I know its a long way, just driving to my apt in International City from here seems a long way!! LOL

Will let you know nearer the time if I'm definitely available to come along. Distance has never been an issue, especially after driving in Alberta and Montana!!


----------



## SuzyQ (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi, I am definatley up for it! I am due to move out in July though, so quite ill have to wait im afraid!! But knowing that theres people out there in the same situation puts me at ease!!!

Oh Roll on July!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stemck2001 (Apr 9, 2008)

hiya my name is stephen im 25yr old lad from north east of uk. im looking to meet new people in dubai. ive been here a while but been a bit busy to be doin anything social. im sure there must be people in the same boat. so if anyone wants to meet for a drink or somthin drop me a message


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

stemck2001 said:


> hiya my name is stephen im 25yr old lad from north east of uk. im looking to meet new people in dubai. ive been here a while but been a bit busy to be doin anything social. im sure there must be people in the same boat. so if anyone wants to meet for a drink or somthin drop me a message


Hi Stephen

Come along and meet some people on the 23rd! 


-


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Will you be driving then? It's a long way.
> 
> Straight along SZR heading towards Deira/Airport, take Maktoum Bridge. At clocktower roundabout turn right. Head towards airport. After teh second set of lights look out for a slip road on the right signposted Garhoud - take a right here. Then take the second turning right. As you drive along you will see IV on your left - parking opposite.
> 
> ...




Apologies -clearer directions here! 


Went past that way today. I do it so often I don't think about it, so this should be clearer


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

Time is confirmed,elphaba?



Elphaba said:


> Apologies -clearer directions here!
> 
> 
> Went past that way today. I do it so often I don't think about it, so this should be clearer


----------



## stelios (Dec 4, 2007)

*Great initiative Elhaba*

Dear all,

I am also interested in attending, it sounds interesting, however why on a weekday? How about Friday or Saturday 18th/19th? I assume the majority have these two days off?

All the best.

Kind regards,

Stelios K.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

stelios said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am also interested in attending, it sounds interesting, however why on a weekday? How about Friday or Saturday 18th/19th? I assume the majority have these two days off?
> 
> ...


1. Because I have other commitments! 
2. Venues are much busier at the weekends


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

Make it a one day ditch! 

or come and get back to work again!!!!





stelios said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am also interested in attending, it sounds interesting, however why on a weekday? How about Friday or Saturday 18th/19th? I assume the majority have these two days off?
> 
> ...


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Make a seat available for a yank, at least I should be able to. Anyone interested in sharing a taxi from The Greens?


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

which way from greens cabs go? if it passes from near emirates mall i'll share wth u.




Iron Horse said:


> Make a seat available for a yank, at least I should be able to. Anyone interested in sharing a taxi from The Greens?


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

shinny_girl said:


> which way from greens cabs go? if it passes from near emirates mall i'll share wth u.


I'm sure the taxi will go past the Emirates Mall, I'm sure in fact the taxi would go through Abu Dhabi to get to the Village.


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

in that case u can pick me up some where near MOE and we will share.




Iron Horse said:


> I'm sure the taxi will go past the Emirates Mall, I'm sure in fact the taxi would go through Abu Dhabi to get to the Village.


----------



## stemck2001 (Apr 9, 2008)

i live in barsha near moe....any chance of squeezing one more in?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

stemck2001 said:


> i live in barsha near moe....any chance of squeezing one more in?


Lots of space at IV


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Sure stemck, more seats available in the cab.


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

Two of us to join in. Do we have a specific venue at IV yet? Sorry there are 6 pages of notes on this one now so not sure if I've missed anything!


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

missed nothing...no new note on the event...its still at same date and time...



BLM said:


> Two of us to join in. Do we have a specific venue at IV yet? Sorry there are 6 pages of notes on this one now so not sure if I've missed anything!


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

I'd be interested in meeting up with people who could impart their experiences in Dubai for sure. I'm arriving last week in April


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The venue is *The Irish Village*. There is only one!




-


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> I'd be interested in meeting up with people who could impart their experiences in Dubai for sure. I'm arriving last week in April


Have a read through old threads and ask questions on the board. 

If the 23rd is a success, I will organise another event in May.

_


----------



## Sir Tristram (Mar 11, 2008)

I won't be there until first week in May, please have a minute silence for me in my absence. X


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Sir Tristram said:


> I won't be there until first week in May, please have a minute silence for me in my absence. X


Nice. I'll even raise a glass to you. Cheers Captain.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Ditto on the arrival date. I get to Dubai 1st week of May.

Fingers crossed this meeting goes well and becomes a regular event.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

i arrive in June, if it's still going, would love to come along to one!


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

I've just found out that I have a conference call at 7.30pm on Wednesday 

What time do you think you guys will be there till? I'm going to be late...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi BLM

Assuming everyone is nice (  !!) I imagine I would be there until at least 9.30 - 10.00pm. The IV is open until 2.00am so who knows about the others....



-


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

Ok great.

Next question - how am I going to recognise you all?! Pasananda is the only one with a picture


----------



## tonykym (Apr 20, 2008)

yes we would love to hear peoples experiences and what's it really like to shift to dubai were hoping to shift with our children next year any info would be great


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

So, no suggestions as to what I should bring to identify myself then? 


-


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

OH, i dont know if it was my server fault or any setting problem in forum....no alert for last page' posts...number of posts in last page ...good that i checked .....

anyway, seems everything is working through and we will meet up same day...


Elphaba said:


> So, no suggestions as to what I should bring to identify myself then?
> 
> 
> -


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> So, no suggestions as to what I should bring to identify myself then?
> 
> 
> -


A broomstick?  Don't hurt me for that comment. How about that big witches hat? Ok, really I'm only joking. What do you have that would be identifiable? Do you have a couple of tables set up, if they just had cards set on them that said Expats that might be enough. Do we have a head count yet? Maybe have everyone send one last pm if they are going too, but I think you may have done this already?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Iron Horse said:


> A broomstick?  Don't hurt me for that comment. How about that big witches hat? Ok, really I'm only joking. What do you have that would be identifiable? Do you have a couple of tables set up, if they just had cards set on them that said Expats that might be enough. Do we have a head count yet? Maybe have everyone send one last pm if they are going too, but I think you may have done this already?



Well, I was thinking about coming in my work clothes! 

I'll print off a page saying Expat Forum and leave it on the table.

I'll put up a final thread for the night out , as I really don't know numbers yet - am guessing at 8-10.

-


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

Then pls stitch the paper somewhere we can see when entering,otherwise i should go to all tables looking for a paper!

no, but i have to bring my eye glasses! 

ok, count on me as confirmed.




Elphaba said:


> Well, I was thinking about coming in my work clothes!
> 
> I'll print off a page saying Expat Forum and leave it on the table.
> 
> ...


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

I'll be in my work clothes too, should be there by 8.30 - 9pm (damned conference call!).

I'll look out for the expat sign


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

My work clothes being my witches hat & broomstick! 


-


----------



## Equus08 (Feb 29, 2008)

Me and wifey are gonna be there after 9pm. She got class til 830pm. Hope you guys are still there by that time.

Cheers!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Equus08 said:


> Me and wifey are gonna be there after 9pm. She got class til 830pm. Hope you guys are still there by that time.
> 
> Cheers!




Yes, of course! Please reply on other thread as I am trying to get an idea of numbers - Thanks


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

I'll be there, looking for a broomstick.


----------



## SuzyQ (Apr 8, 2008)

Help! This has nothing to do with "An evening out" But i am trying to FAX a friends CV for a job in the UAE, from the Uk. 06-5351070 cannot find Internationl dialling code as 009714 doesnt work???? A very stressed Exapt newbie!!!!


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

Did you drop the zero in front of the number when you added the dialling code? Same as in UK


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

dont be stressed...its just you have to dial either 06 or 04....coz 04 is dubai code and 06 is sharjah code....
so wht you have to dial is : 00971 6 (5351070).....

intl dialing code for uae is +971



SuzyQ said:


> Help! This has nothing to do with "An evening out" But i am trying to FAX a friends CV for a job in the UAE, from the Uk. 06-5351070 cannot find Internationl dialling code as 009714 doesnt work???? A very stressed Exapt newbie!!!!


----------



## Equus08 (Feb 29, 2008)

Excellent shinny! Seems your assistance is very timely.


----------



## SuzyQ (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks shinny girl! At last it is working! All i am dealing with now is the constant engaged tone! Ha


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

SuzyQ said:


> Help! This has nothing to do with "An evening out" But i am trying to FAX a friends CV for a job in the UAE, from the Uk. 06-5351070 cannot find Internationl dialling code as 009714 doesnt work???? A very stressed Exapt newbie!!!!


06 isn't Dubai - that is Sharjah. The international dialing code for the UAE is 00971, so you dial 009716 & the rest of the number.

-


----------



## keeneek (Oct 26, 2007)

Your everywhere!!!


----------

